# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  LED lampas

## Ingus Siliņš

Maajaas pasha gatavotaas led lampinjas ar 4 un 1 led ( 50 cd ledi )
http://foto2.inbox.lv/ninni/salodetie-b ... ls0564.jpg
http://foto2.inbox.lv/ninni/salodetie-b ... ls0566.jpg

----------


## defs

Vajadzēja uzjautāt,būtu pateicis,kur pa lētu naudu var gatavas nopirkt :P

----------


## heinrx

Nav jau vēl par vēlu pateikt :: man arī ir doma mājās kādu daļu uz lediem nomainīt.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Vajadzēja uzjautāt,būtu pateicis,kur pa lētu naudu var gatavas nopirkt :P


 man ar interesee...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Vajadzēja uzjautāt,būtu pateicis,kur pa lētu naudu var gatavas nopirkt :P


 tagad var dabuut buuvmateriaalu veikalaa pa 3,28 Ls WW led lampinju ar 20 lediem, saliidzinoshi leeti....
Piemineeshu, ka taadas led lampinjas var dimmereet ar kondensatoru metodi - iesleedz virknee kondensatoru un lampinja spiidees vaajaak.... ( piem mazaa nakts gaisma ) un kalpos ilgaak... ja vairumam ir 0,22 mkF kondikjis baroklii... tad virknee var sleegt dazaadus kondikjus un piemekleet vajadziigo spozumu - saakot ar 0,22 mkF un uz leju....

----------


## Texx

Kurā tieši veikalā un kāds ir lampu cokols?

----------


## Delfins

Vajag vismaz 5W LED lampas, citādi tās der tik gaitenī saskatīt trepes vai mazai galda lampai.
Vakar kolēģis tādu 5W bij dabūjis un nav īpaši sajūsmā. Arī es  ::

----------


## juris90

> Vajadzēja uzjautāt,būtu pateicis,kur pa lētu naudu var gatavas nopirkt :P
> 
> 
>  tagad var dabuut buuvmateriaalu veikalaa pa 3,28 Ls WW led lampinju ar 20 lediem, saliidzinoshi leeti....
> Piemineeshu, ka taadas led lampinjas var dimmereet ar kondensatoru metodi - iesleedz virknee kondensatoru un lampinja spiidees vaajaak.... ( piem mazaa nakts gaisma ) un kalpos ilgaak... ja vairumam ir 0,22 mkF kondikjis baroklii... tad virknee var sleegt dazaadus kondikjus un piemekleet vajadziigo spozumu - saakot ar 0,22 mkF un uz leju....


 cik esmu tās shēmas skatijies, kapec visām jaudas  ierobežošanai tiek izmantots kondensators, bet ne rezistors?

----------


## Delfins

Vienkāršiem vārdiem - rezistors izdalīs siltumu, jo rezistors ir cietviela. Bet kondensators ir divas plaknes, kur starpā "dielektriķis".
Fiziku jāmācas  ::

----------


## juris90

> Vienkāršiem vārdiem - rezistors izdalīs siltumu, jo rezistors ir cietviela. Bet kondensators ir divas plaknes, kur starpā "dielektriķis".
> Fiziku jāmācas


 paldies par atbildi. ja tikai tapec tad skaidrs, biju iedomājies ka citu iemeslu dēļ tur tiek pielietots kondensators, nevis rezistors.

----------


## Jurkins

Nav tik traki ar tiem vatiem. Virtuvē 6x3W ar vērsto gaismu siltās ar MR16 cokolu izskatās labāk nekā kādreiz bija ar 2x40W. Istabā griestu lampā 5x3W siltās E14 ar izkliedēto gaismu principā pietiek, tāpat tiek izmantoti lokālie gaismas avoti, Koridorā 5x3W baltās ar daudzajām diodītēm, tualetē 2x3W, vannasistabā 3x3W tādas pašas, pie spoguļa paredzēts lokālais apgaismojums(pagaidām nerealizēts) - šīs ņēmu gadus divus atpakaļ, kad citas zem 5 USD nevarēju atrast. Nevienai nav nekādu problēmu atšķirībā no "ekonomiskajām". Protams, ja virtuve ir 87m2, tad cita lieta  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Vienkāršiem vārdiem - rezistors izdalīs siltumu, jo rezistors ir cietviela. Bet kondensators ir divas plaknes, kur starpā "dielektriķis".
> Fiziku jāmācas 
> 
> 
>  paldies par atbildi. ja tikai tapec tad skaidrs, biju iedomājies ka citu iemeslu dēļ tur tiek pielietots kondensators, nevis rezistors.


 rezistoru sleedz virknee ar kondikji, tas kalpo straavas ierobezosanai, iesleedzot, un kaa droshinaataajs... parasti rezistors ir ap 47...100 omi.
led lampinju pirku Ogres Domo veikalaa, cokols GU 20

----------


## juris90

> Vienkāršiem vārdiem - rezistors izdalīs siltumu, jo rezistors ir cietviela. Bet kondensators ir divas plaknes, kur starpā "dielektriķis".
> Fiziku jāmācas 
> 
> 
>  paldies par atbildi. ja tikai tapec tad skaidrs, biju iedomājies ka citu iemeslu dēļ tur tiek pielietots kondensators, nevis rezistors.
> 
> 
>  rezistoru sleedz virknee ar kondikji, tas kalpo straavas ierobezosanai, iesleedzot, un kaa droshinaataajs... parasti rezistors ir ap 47...100 omi.
> led lampinju pirku Ogres Domo veikalaa, cokols GU 20


 rezistors jau ir pec diožu tiltiņa, a kondensators pirms.

----------


## sharps

Ja pirms diozhu tiltinja, tad kondensators straadaas peec principa I=U/Xc, kur Xc=1/(2*pi*f*C). Jo lielaaka kondensatora kapacitaate, jo lielaaku mainjstraavu laidiis cauri.

----------


## next

> Ja pirms diozhu tiltinja, tad kondensators straadaas peec principa I=U/Xc, kur Xc=1/(2*pi*f*C). Jo lielaaka kondensatora kapacitaate, jo lielaaku mainjstraavu laidiis cauri.


 Formulaa ir f un pie iesleegshanas taa frekvence var buut 100 reiz lielaaka par normaalo.
Taapeec virknee kondensatoram liek reziikli.

----------


## juris90

> Ja pirms diozhu tiltinja, tad kondensators straadaas peec principa I=U/Xc, kur Xc=1/(2*pi*f*C). Jo lielaaka kondensatora kapacitaate, jo lielaaku mainjstraavu laidiis cauri.
> 
> 
>  Formulaa ir f un pie iesleegshanas taa frekvence var buut 100 reiz lielaaka par normaalo.
> Taapeec virknee kondensatoram liek reziikli.


 jautajums, no kā radīsies tā 100reiz lielākā frekvence? par to paralēlo rezistoru biju domājis ka tas domāts lai izlādētu kondiķi.

----------


## Vikings

Tāpēc, ka ieslēgšanas brīdī spriegums visdrīzāk augs nevis kā sinusoīda, bet kā asa fronte. Un, lūk šīs frontes frekvenču spektrs var saturēt arī ļoti augstas frekvences, kuras caur kondensatoru ieslēgšanas brīdī radītu salīdzinoši ļoti augstas strāvas.

----------


## sharps

> Ja pirms diozhu tiltinja, tad kondensators straadaas peec principa I=U/Xc, kur Xc=1/(2*pi*f*C). Jo lielaaka kondensatora kapacitaate, jo lielaaku mainjstraavu laidiis cauri.
> 
> 
>  Formulaa ir f un pie iesleegshanas taa frekvence var buut 100 reiz lielaaka par normaalo.
> Taapeec virknee kondensatoram liek reziikli.


 Tur drīzāk ferrītus liek, lai slāpētu strāvas pīķus.





> Ja pirms diozhu tiltinja, tad kondensators straadaas peec principa I=U/Xc, kur Xc=1/(2*pi*f*C). Jo lielaaka kondensatora kapacitaate, jo lielaaku mainjstraavu laidiis cauri.
> 
> 
>  Formulaa ir f un pie iesleegshanas taa frekvence var buut 100 reiz lielaaka par normaalo.
> Taapeec virknee kondensatoram liek reziikli.
> 
> 
>  jautajums, no kā radīsies tā 100reiz lielākā frekvence? par to paralēlo rezistoru biju domājis ka tas domāts lai izlādētu kondiķi.


 Pie ieslēgšanas var notikt dzirksteļošana, kas izsauc straujus strāvas lecienus un pēc tam kritienus. Faktiski tas var būt pat megahercos.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Tur drīzāk ferrītus liek, lai slāpētu strāvas pīķus


 Kā Tu to domā? Iemet shēmiņu, lūdzu.

----------


## Jurkins

Reku, varu par ķīniešu LED lampām pastāstīt. Vakar apdzisa viena Warm Light 3x1W MR16. Pataisīju vaļā - draiveris vesels un tāds tīri sakarīgs, platīte nav vis kā ekonomiskajām ar pakaļu lodēta uz tekstolīta, kas taisīts no vecām zeķēm un PVA līmes. Viena diode izdegusi. Nonācu pie secinājuma, ka problēma varētu būt tur, ka starp diodēm un Al plāksni nav termopastas. Lupu neņēmu, bet izskatījās, ka diode nav cieši, cieši piespiesta. Tā kā izdarīju secinājumu. Var pirkt (ap Ls 2.20 lidz 2.80), bet jāpārjauc un jāiesmērē.

----------


## tornislv

Linku uz retaila vietu, plz?  ::  Jeb jebajā meklēt pašam?  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Patiesībā  iekš priceangels vai dealextreme. Jāskatās, kur ir lētāk. Jebejā var atrast vēl dažus saņus lētāk. Es ņēmu gan MR16, gan E27, gan E14 (visdārgākā USD 6,80), pie tam katra vislētākā savā vietā.
piem. http://www.priceangels.com/E27-MR16-...V--s82955.html
bet nav teikts, ka pašreiz tur ir vislētāk.

----------

